# Why This Forum Rocks! (And a touch of Qview!)



## seboke (Oct 5, 2008)

So many things have changed in my life in the past few months.  Wife had been working out of state since last November.  She had my now 15 month old son with her.  She got back the end of July.  My 11 year old son's mother joined the National Guard and is deploying to Iraq in March.  He moved in with me.  I retired from the Army and started a new job in July.  All these changes have taken a toll on the free time I grew accustomed to.  Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't change any of it, but If I could alter time, I'd build in two extra hours a day to hang out in this forum. 

I have said many times it is the great people that are members here that make this site such a great place.  I'm giving a shout out to krusher and erain.  I got a PM from both of them on Saturday wondering where I have been and If I'm OK.  I haven't spent any real time in here for about a month and they noticed it and came calling.  Thanks for thinking of me guys!

I have been able to get my smokes in though.  Here's some pics of a party I supplied the food for two weeks ago.  A final thanks to Pineywoods for the pigs he gave me.  This was number three of four.  The last one hit the trash can when my garage freezer took a dump on me last Saturday.










Here's what I have going on right now.  Just a teaser - I'll post everything when I get finished.

This is 172 lbs of boneless pork shoulder


Hope ya'll enjoyed my pics, more from me tomorrow!

Ken


----------



## ronp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ken this is family that always shares. Great pics so far that is a lot of meat. 

Things will eventually and will get better just have the faith.

And thanks for serving our country.


----------



## krusher (Oct 5, 2008)

you got it goin dont ya!!!   Hope all goes well with your situation and your smoke.  cant wait to see some q-view,  sure have been missing it!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow. THAT is alot-o-butt! I am restraining myself from a Rosie O joke here. Err..wait  I guess I'm not  ;{)

Waiting to see this cook for sure!


----------



## bassman (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad to see you're still around and smoking.  Can't wait to see all those butts smoking at once!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you've just made up for lost time, good to see you back and smokin' too!


----------



## flyin'illini (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, what a spread. Glad things are going well for you, Ken.   Thanks for the update.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 5, 2008)

wow Ken butts galore keep us posted please glad ta here from ya.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice work Ken!  I know xactly what yall mean bout gettin busy, ain't been spendin the time here in the neighborhood I would like ta, just way to much goin on, this weekend was my first really smokin in a bit.  Gonna have ta adjust my lifestyle some.

Glad thins is movin forward fer yall, Ya sure ain't goin hungry!


----------



## abelman (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad to hear from you and I to am in a similar situation, only the details differ. So, I completely understand this thread.

Looks like when you're jumping back in, you're not messing around. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## jerseyhunter (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a whole lot of good looking videls right there. Can't wait for more.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks great so far. Looking forward to seeing those butt's done.


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 5, 2008)

Seboke you're a trooper in every sense of the word. Great looking spread with the ribs n pig. Can't wait to see what you do with all that butt. ;)

Good luck n good smokes.

SG.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, Seboke...you just take care of things on the home front. Keep on keepin' on, and, yes it's good to know these guys are here for ya. We all are. Take it _easy man._

_Eric_


----------



## erain (Oct 5, 2008)

LOLOL i just wanna know if rich planned that or it came out like he typed it!!!! still LMAO rich!

hea ken, nice smoke you got goin on there. sounds like you been keepin that lang busy!!! and ken about the other, remember we belong to the same class LOL, always lookin out for buds. sounds like alot goin on but you have it under control. i understand prioritys and everyone else does too. nice hearin from ya again!!!


----------



## minn.bill (Oct 5, 2008)

seboke ,i cant wait to see them buts all smoked up .that would be a fun day


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad to hear you're still around, Ken! Good looking smoke you got going on, and have never seen that much butt about to be smoked!!!

Hope all is well with your family!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad to see everything is good.


----------



## seboke (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the support and kind words gang.  I really did not mean by far that I ain't happy with all the changes life has thrown at me all at once!  Just overwhelmed at times, but we're all getting into routines and taking things day by day!


----------



## capt dan (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Ken, good to see ya online for a quick  update. I hope the changes continue to run smoothly. Hopefully the future will allow ya a little more time to sit around and yack with us a bit! Take care!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice looking smoke, what size pig (1/2) was that??  At least you're retired now and successfully starting a new catering business!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously it's great that you're retired so you can't get called over the sand trap with your boys mom over there!  He at least has one of you here!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

It is good to see you Ken, sure sounds like you have been keeping busy!
Great looking smoker full you have there.


----------



## solar (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to hear everything is going okay, nothing wrong with being busy, just remember to stop long enough to smell the smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I swear I could smell someone else smoking yesterday other than me, maybe with all the wind we had yesterday it was from you?


----------



## venture (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice looking smoke.

Thanks to you and your family for your service and sacrifices.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see ya make it in Ken. That lang looks good full I'll be looking forward the the big butt smoke


----------

